# Biker competition



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

From the 2 pictures shown, which bike is for men & which one for women? :lol:


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

8O 




have just emailed 2nd one to female collegue, who wants to get her licence...

I will be lynched hehehe


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

*bike*

You don't need a full licence for that one, I,m sure she'll be delighted :wink:


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Live dangerously, die young.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

I am glad to see that someone thought of fitting lights on the ladies model :wink: and why the rear view mirrors? or is that a dodgy question?


Mike


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

One thing puzzles me - why does the man keep his bike indoors? :wink: 

Viv (female, with motorbike licence!)


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

I think the honda fireblade used to have the nickname 'fireplace' 


fireblade owners seemed to get a bit heated when it was mentioned...


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

*Bikes*

Viv & Spykal, you seem to have differing views as to which is which :wink:


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Bikes*



bigbazza said:


> Viv & Spykal, you seem to have differing views as to which is which :wink:


It's obvious to me - I know which I'd go for! :lol:

The first one's just a big lump of metal, no finesse, whereas the second one is much more delicate and intricate - more suited to the superior motor-skills of the male. I've never fancied trying one of them - I'd be happy to leave them to men. 

Viv


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

I thought they were both male bikes? Isn’t the second one a new sports version of a Harley  :lol: :dontknow: 

MHS…Rob  Okay I'm going back to clean my tractors now ... BMW's :lol: :lol:


----------

